# Fuzziecreatures' Kindling Thread



## fuzziecreatures (Mar 7, 2016)

I bred my 2 standard Rex rabbits on February 6th.
Tinder (dilute tri buck) and Ember (harlequin doe)

Patiently (impatiently) waiting for babies.  I can see the babies move in her belly.


----------



## fuzziecreatures (Mar 9, 2016)

Finally here! She pulled hair yesterday and no babies this morning.  She waited until I went to work to kindle. Husband called after 4pm and their were 6. I found another all tucked into her nest.  The rest were in a new nest on the wire.  Wire babies were kinda cool.  I pet her all over before I touched them.  Gave her a treat and checked babies and nest for DOA and after birth. Then moved babies all together.


----------



## fuzziecreatures (Mar 14, 2016)

5 days old! 
2 tri-color, 2 black/orange harlequin (1 dilute), 3 orange/black harlequin (1 maybe dilute)


----------



## goatgurl (Mar 14, 2016)

congratulations!  I love rex fur sooo much.  they are certainly a colorful lot.  I have a broken black nz buck that blesses me with lots of polka dot babies.


----------



## fuzziecreatures (Mar 20, 2016)

Had to clean the nest box on their 1 week, it was wet.


----------



## DuckyLou (Mar 26, 2016)

How cute!!


----------

